
Yes, Microsoft Did Change The World More Than Apple - evo_9
http://www.linkedin.com/news?actionBar=&articleID=758052804&ids=0PdjkVczwVdjsId3ATc3sSejkTb3wQcj0TdzARdOMQc3wOdj0UdjsIe3oTc3cNc3oT&aag=true&freq=weekly&trk=eml-tod-b-ttle-4&ut=36NtkzdCnYAkU1
======
danso
Why does this point ot the "Linkedin" wrapped version of the businessinsider
article?

[http://www.businessinsider.com/yes-microsoft-did-change-
the-...](http://www.businessinsider.com/yes-microsoft-did-change-the-world-
more-than-
apple-2011-9?utm_source=twbutton&utm_medium=social&utm_term=&utm_content=&utm_campaign=sai)

